# Can I get a new 45 acp barrel



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

Can I get a new 45 acp barrel ??
I would like to change the 4" to a 5" Ported...

this is the model I have

http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd.php?version=130


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have the same one and wanted to do the same thing. I called springfield and was told that they do not sell parts. They also said if I found one it would have to be matched and fitted to the gun. If there is a source I would like to know too.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You can get drop in barrels to fit that gun. Bar stow makes some pretty good ones.


----------

